# Solved: ";/untitled" is not recognized as an internal or external command...



## shushus (Apr 14, 2013)

i'm trying to execute a simple C program on geany but it gives me this error:









what am i doing wrong?

this is my system variable - PATH

C:\windows\system32;%CommonProgramFiles%\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common;C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.7.0_05\bin;C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin;C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTSystem\;C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\Cg\bin;C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\Cg\bin.x64;C:\Program Files (x86)\GTK2-Runtime\bin;C:\MinGW\bin;C:\MinGW\mingw32\bin


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

FWIW Windows doesn't use forward slashes, even if they work in some cases.

You haven't provided any details about the files, where it is located etc.


----------



## jtownsend1190 (May 10, 2014)

./programname is usually used to execute shell based installers or stand alone programs in linux terminals....are you sure it is properly built for windows, if its a C program it is most likely made for linux like ./install.sh etc... seing GTK is used as well further implies it. If it is in fact windows make sure to check the settings and make sure it is not 2 builds in one file that need to be manually separated.


----------



## shushus (Apr 14, 2013)

jtownsend1190 said:


> ./programname is usually used to execute shell based installers or stand alone programs in linux terminals....are you sure it is properly built for windows, if its a C program it is most likely made for linux like ./install.sh etc... seing GTK is used as well further implies it. If it is in fact windows make sure to check the settings and make sure it is not 2 builds in one file that need to be manually separated.


yeah you werer right, it was not built for windows (i'm dumb) sorry it took so long for me to respond and thanks!


----------

